# Cthulhu V2 JHB Vendors



## Yiannaki (21/9/15)

As per the title, 

Which JHB vendors will be bringing in the Cthulhu V2 RTA, and when are they expected ?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/9/15)

Vape King just got.


----------



## Yiannaki (21/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Vape King just got.



Can't seem to find it on their site


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Can't seem to find it on their site



Oh they got the Golaith V2.

My bad


----------



## Yiannaki (21/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Oh they got the Golaith V2.
> 
> My bad


Lol! U just got my hopes up

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## xdanx (21/9/15)

Group buy perhaps .
@shaunnadan


----------



## skola (21/9/15)

I think @KieranD said he'll be getting some at Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (21/9/15)

@KieranD can you confirm this?


----------



## KieranD (21/9/15)

Yes guys  I am just waiting clearance

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki (21/9/15)

KieranD said:


> Yes guys  I am just waiting clearance


Hurry up KD  @Paulie is giving me major fomo. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

